# Injured Soldiers Dream Hunt Raffle



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

_This post has been approved by Mont_

_Just thought I would let everyone know about tis raffle, this is going to be a great trip for one of our nations finest to go on._

*Bastrop Power Sports Provides Support for Injured Soldiers Dream Hunt*







"We are excited to be able to support this effort" said Randy Cole with Bastrop Power Sports. This 50cc Youth ATV Polaris Predator 4-wheeler will be raffled off with 100% of the proceeds funding a hunting trip to New Zealand for a wounded serviceman. This trip takes place in February 2008 and be videotaped to appear on national television on "Hunting & Outdoor Adventures with Keith Warren".

Warren, host of the program has been very involved in supporting our returning military heroes. "This is just another way we can say thanks for those that are serving our country. The generosity from the public is overwhelming and we'll raffle off this 4-wheeler on our website" said Warren.
To purchase your tickets (click here)


----------

